# Rescues in Georgia



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

So many dogs in the urgent section in Georgia.

I am trying so hard to get involved with a state GSD rescue. It sure seems to take forever to get everything approved. It's like, I am standing here, waving my hands...sceaming, I have a home, I can take one, I want one, I have a fenced yard, I have love to give, I have time to give, let me foster one, let me have just one of them, please.

One would think, when one has someone willing and wanting to help, that one would be moving things quickly, before one changes ones mind.

Part of me says..just go ahead and adopt one of these babies. But I am just not sure I am ready. I want to foster. I want to maybe, if I can, find a forever home for my foster. Then foster another. 

Now I know, I might fail at this foster parent thing. I might end up not being able to turn it over to someone else. Well, so be it, then it was meant to be.

I just think, here I am, ready to volunteer and am having a dickens in finding a GSD rescue in this state, who seems to really wants a foster home.

Maybe I should back up the bus and forget the GSD rescue and try a local rescue. Not what my original plan was, but who know, maybe they would get one of these GSD's that are all over the urgent section and let me be a dogmom again.

Just ranting. I will be calm in a minute or two. 

Kathy


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

We have had many rescue disaster stories posted here. The time it takes to carefully screen a foster or adopter helps minimize the potential disasters and remember that these are volunteers with their own fosters, own dogs, own family, and own lives. Be patient! If your screening clears, you'll be inundated soon enough, I'm sure.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=516468&page=1#Post516468

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=692401

It's great that you've applied to help. Your patience will pay off and the lives you save- even just one- will be forever in appreciation.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Kasbn - sent you a pm


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

Really, I am glad it takes time. I wouldn't want it any other way.

I know people have lifes, dogs, jobs, kids and such. Anyplace that needs volunteers, there needs to be someone who will stay on top of the people who want to help, by call backs, answering emails promptly. It's a very big part of the picture, when voluntering is such a major part of keeping things running.

I will do a bit more research. I will be more patient. (not easy) See, I am already calmer.

Someone out there wants and needs me.







Hang on, I am coming.









Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope that the rescues get back to you in a timely manner. I do understand what it's like to be impatient!









You might also want to look into the all breed rescues in your area. If there is a good one then you could foster gsds for them.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

When you foster, be prepared for the pain that comes when saying goodbye. I did it once and didn't realize how much love you can give in such a short time.


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

I just might check with a local rescue and see about asking to foster a gsd. They may think that ugly of me, being there are so many furbabies that need a home.

I don't know if I could give one up. Either way, is a win/win. I adopt or foster. No losers there.

Someone on here said that, you tell yourself, there is another dog out there who needs you. You cry and let this one go and do it again. Don't know if that would work, but I would try it.









Kathy


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi kathy and thank you so much for wanting to be a part of rescue. these dear souls need all the help they can get. i have heard the same story about how long it has taken for volunteers to be screened more than once before...for all the reasons already given in this thread, it happens. please don't lose interest in helping, especially in your area, the need is so great!

thanks again, many blessings,


----------

